# Kings of Kings car club 1st annual car show



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Kings of Kings car club will be having their 1st annual car show at Bell Gardens High School. May 22nd, 2011. 

All proceeds will benefit the ASB club. 

Tropies will be awarded

move-in time 7am - 9:30am 

show time 10am - 4pm

entry fee - 20 per vehicle/15 per motorcycle/15 per bike/10 per pedal cars 

music will be provided by DJ CHENTE

Unfortunately, due to limited space and fire dept. regulations, space is limited to 300 entries. Pre-reg is recomemded. Forms will be available soon. 

Flyers will be be available soon

For any other info cantact 

Javier(pres) 310 739-6287

Fredillac(vice) 562 805-3732

Hope to see everybody out there and make this a successful event. 

Thanks in advance for your support


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*THANKS KINGS OF KINGS C.C. FOR CALLING AND BOOKING ME TO DJ YOUR EVENT! 
I POSTED YOUR EVENT ON MY WEB SITE*:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 18 2011, 08:00 PM~19905405
> *Kings of Kings car club will be having their 1st annual car show at Bell Gardens High School. May 22nd, 2011.
> 
> All proceeds will benefit the ASB club.
> ...






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES SEE YOU GUYS IN MAY :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sicksurside_@Feb 18 2011, 10:35 PM~19906464
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIES SEE YOU GUYS IN MAY :thumbsup:
> *


cool, see u there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LITTLE MAN (Jan 24, 2011)

:0 DALMMMM U KNOW ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE TTMFT FOR MY CARNALES :nicoderm:


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 18 2011, 07:00 PM~19905405
> *Kings of Kings car club will be having their 1st annual car show at Bell Gardens High School. May 22nd, 2011.
> 
> All proceeds will benefit the ASB club.
> ...




<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Sounds cool will be there. :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UnderGroundCustomz_@Feb 19 2011, 04:37 AM~19908200
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Sounds cool will be there.  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LITTLE MAN_@Feb 18 2011, 11:27 PM~19906844
> * :0  DALMMMM U KNOW ILLUSTRIOUS LOS ANGELES WILL DEFINITLY BE IN THE HOUSE TTMFT FOR MY CARNALES :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

MAKE SURE U GUYS HAVE A LOWROD CAT N RAT ROD ILL B THERE FOR SURE


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@Feb 20 2011, 10:19 AM~19915252
> *MAKE SURE U GUYS HAVE A LOWROD CAT N RAT ROD ILL B THERE FOR SURE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hope to see you there


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best of Friends C.C. will be there. Got to support my old school. :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Feb 21 2011, 07:14 AM~19921950
> *Best of Friends C.C. will be there. Got to support my old  school.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the support. See you on may 22nd :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I use to go there too. Class of 91. Long time ago. School has changed alot.


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: QVO.FREDILLAC. OURSTYLE.LOS ANGELES.CC WILL BE THERE :yessad:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 18 2011, 08:00 PM~19905405
> *Kings of Kings car club will be having their 1st annual car show at Bell Gardens High School. May 22nd, 2011.
> 
> All proceeds will benefit the ASB club.
> ...




IS THERE A HOP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site
good luck
Old Memories


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

:nicoderm: UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Feb 22 2011, 02:12 AM~19930599
> *IS THERE A HOP
> *


sorry no hop


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

My brother and I will always show support....stay up.


----------



## Sons_of_Soul_ELA (Feb 10, 2011)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 18 2011, 08:00 PM~19905405
> *Kings of Kings car club will be having their 1st annual car show at Bell Gardens High School. May 22nd, 2011.
> 
> All proceeds will benefit the ASB club.
> ...


TTT, FROM THE SONS OF SOUL CC OF EAST LA WILL BE THERE.


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

<span style='color:blue'>:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gema68_@Feb 22 2011, 10:32 PM~19937715
> *:nicoderm: UNIDOS LA WILL BE THERE FOR SURE TTT :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ+Feb 23 2011, 09:25 AM~19939997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 


Thank you all for the support.


----------



## Rocknrhino (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2011, 07:37 AM~19931131
> *posted on our site
> good luck
> Old Memories
> *


My WebpageVery Awesome


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*need flyers printed , let me know *


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Flyers and registration forms will be available soon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

:biggrin: This show will be held in my old back yard... check it out Javier do you reconize the street? :biggrin: You know fo show I will be there, Count me in guys!!!


----------



## raider.s-10 (Oct 29, 2009)

RAIDERNATION IV LIFE WILL THERE


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Feb 26 2011, 06:34 PM~19968576
> *   :biggrin: This show will be held in my old back yard... check it out Javier do you reconize the street? :biggrin:  You know fo show I will be there, Count me in guys!!!
> 
> 
> *


Waz up Peter you know am going to be there is just across the street. :biggrin: To the top for the homies.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:36 AM~19971976
> *LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE!! HOPE TO SEE U THERE


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wicked95_@Feb 27 2011, 02:08 PM~19973058
> *Waz up Peter you know am going to be there is just across the street.  :biggrin:  To the top for the homies.
> *


your lucky bro! I told Javy that it's about time BG High is having something like this. :biggrin: We should wake up Rene and have him make us a pot of coffee for the long day ahead que no? :biggrin: Javier want a cup of coffee homie?


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

here you go Javi... I think I got it to work.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 1 2011, 01:58 PM~19989856
> *your lucky bro! I told Javy that it's about time BG High is having something like this.  :biggrin: We should wake up Rene and have him make us a pot of coffee for the long day ahead que no? :biggrin: Javier want a cup of coffee homie?
> *


 :biggrin: To the top for the homies


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 1 2011, 02:58 PM~19989856
> *your lucky bro! I told Javy that it's about time BG High is having something like this.  :biggrin: We should wake up Rene and have him make us a pot of coffee for the long day ahead que no? :biggrin: Javier want a cup of coffee homie?
> *


That cup of coffee does sound good. Probably going to need that day :biggrin: 
Bring the coffee and I'll bring the donuts :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:yessad:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 2 2011, 12:59 AM~19995316
> *That cup of coffee does sound good. Probably going to need that day :biggrin:
> Bring the coffee and I'll bring the donuts :thumbsup:
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin: How many lumps of sugar 1 or 2? :roflmao: 







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Mar 1 2011, 03:04 PM~19989903
> *
> 
> here you go Javi... I think I got it to work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LETS KEEP ON THE TOP!!


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB "So. Cal" Chapter will be there. :biggrin: *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Posted it on my Facebook :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 7 2011, 02:53 PM~20036130
> *REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB "So. Cal" Chapter will be there.  :biggrin:
> *


see you there :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days will be there ! ! !


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BELL SHOW?


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSWRVIN_@Mar 9 2011, 12:27 AM~20048061
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THE BELL SHOW?
> *


Got postponed due to all the scadal that is going on. If all goes good it will be back next year.


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Mar 8 2011, 10:27 PM~20047000
> *Better Days will be there ! ! !
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SSWRVIN (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 9 2011, 12:55 AM~20048591
> *Got postponed due to all the scadal that is going on. If all goes good it will be back next year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

PLEASE REMEMBER SPACE IS LIMITED TO 300 PRE-REG IS HIGHLY RECOMENDED!!!
 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTMFT :wave: WASSUP JAVI! We'll cya the day of the show


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 11 2011, 08:38 PM~20071160
> *TTMFT :wave:  WASSUP JAVI! We'll cya the day of the show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 9 2011, 11:37 PM~20056854
> *Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show
> *
























:biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: 

*TTT*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span>
[/b][/quote]

*See ya there. *


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY OTHER QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT THE NUMBERS ON THE FLYERS OR HIT US UP IN LIL


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...












*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## way of life LA (Dec 1, 2008)

a JAVI save sum room for the WAY OF LIFE WE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 8 2011, 12:59 AM~20040159
> *see you there  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by way of life LA_@Mar 17 2011, 01:42 PM~20114141
> *a JAVI  save sum room for the WAY OF LIFE  WE WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

hell yeaaa, O,C MEMORIES w








ill -b- there :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP FOR THE KINGS OF KINGS FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVO_@Mar 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20125896
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE KINGS OF KINGS FAMILY :thumbsup:
> *


      hope to see you there homie


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span>


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choco74_@Mar 18 2011, 01:25 AM~20119367
> *hell yeaaa, O,C MEMORIES w
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 6 2011, 10:06 PM~20031944
> *
> 
> 
> ...










*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 20 2011, 10:04 AM~20134548
> *Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span>
> *


WILL BE THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span> :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Will see you there. Bump*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Mar 25 2011, 12:09 AM~20175441
> *Will see you there. Bump
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 23 2011, 09:37 PM~20166307
> *Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks like your "1st annual" is going to be one of the best shows of the year...ill let the club know we gotta hit this show!  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Mar 25 2011, 01:39 PM~20179271
> *Looks like your "1st annual" is going to be one of the best shows of the year...ill let the club know we gotta hit this show!   :thumbsup:
> *


LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Mar 25 2011, 02:39 PM~20179271
> *Looks like your "1st annual" is going to be one of the best shows of the year...ill let the club know we gotta hit this show!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to everybodies support its going to be a good show. Shine up those rides, bikes, motorcycles, pedal cars etc. Come out and have a good time and bring the family.


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

to the top LETS HAVE A GREAT SHOW!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Mar 26 2011, 08:05 PM~20188891
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: que onda perdido!!!lets hit them shows!!!


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Mar 27 2011, 01:46 AM~20190814
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: que onda perdido!!!lets hit them shows!!!
> *


next week fool


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 20 2011, 11:04 AM~20134548
> *Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span>
> *


 DONT FORGET "G" MOTORSPORTS ! WHATS UP JAVI !!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 27 2011, 03:10 PM~20193593
> *DONT FORGET "G" MOTORSPORTS ! WHATS UP  JAVI !!!
> *


que onda vato  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Mar 27 2011, 03:51 PM~20194151
> *que onda vato   :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP O.G ! TAKING A LIL BREAK CARNAL GOD KNOWS I NEED IT !! I WILL CALL U WHEN I GET BACK IN TOWN !!! TELL THE FELLAS I SAID Q VO !!! TELL BIG DANNY TO HOLLAR AT ME !!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 27 2011, 10:18 PM~20197348
> *WHAT UP O.G !  TAKING A LIL BREAK CARNAL GOD KNOWS I NEED IT !!  I WILL CALL U WHEN I GET BACK IN TOWN !!! TELL THE FELLAS I SAID Q VO !!!  TELL BIG DANNY TO HOLLAR AT ME !!!!!
> *


I'll be up there on tuesday. Danny's going to roll with me


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP!

THIS SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Mar 28 2011, 01:51 PM~20201988
> *TO THE TOP!
> 
> THIS SHOULD BE ANOTHER GOOD ONE
> *


----------



## 69impala (Jan 18, 2010)

The Classic Lowriders car club are holding it’s Cinco de Mayo Celebration /Car Show on Saturday , May- 7- 2011 from 10 a.m to 3 p.m. The event will include Folklorico Dance Performances, DJ, Food and Merchandise Booths. Come join us for a stroll down memory lane and get up close to the grand display of magnificent cars, trucks and Lowrider Bikes . Enter your vehicle or Lowrider Bike and perhaps you’ll win a terrific trophy. If you don’t have a lil’ deuce coupe, you can still enter the 50/50 raffle. Mark your calendar for classic cars, music, food and fun on Saturday, May 7th. 

Visit www.classicloweridercarclub.com for more info


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*<img src=\'http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o222/djchente/plaque-Copy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /> 
WILL SHOW SUPPORT*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Mar 29 2011, 06:29 PM~20212528
> *<img src=\'http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o222/djchente/plaque-Copy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> WILL SHOW SUPPORT
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span> :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :boink:


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

You know WESTBOUND will be in the house TTMFT.......... :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## GroupeELA #1 (Feb 15, 2011)

For those that can't make the King of Kings Show, Sic Psycles & Show and Kustom Bike &Car Show will be on the same day in Pomona May22nd at Characters Sports Bar in Pomona. Go to Lowrider Magazine.com and Click on Events to see Flyer and Show info. Please support both shows.


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think everyone should know about this one... keep it on top. Was sup Javi hopefully i'll see you tomorrow at Bell :biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 2 2011, 12:46 PM~20242558
> * I think everyone should know about this one... keep it on top. Was sup Javi hopefully i'll see you tomorrow at Bell :biggrin:
> *


We will be out there tomorrow. See you there :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

Can't wait for this one. Hey guys thanks for letting me hang out with guys yesterday I had fun. :biggrin:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks for the bump :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 4 2011, 06:35 PM~20259105
> *Can't wait for this one. Hey guys thanks for letting me hang out with guys yesterday I had fun. :biggrin:
> *



whats up peter?   maybe you can around more often!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@Apr 4 2011, 07:35 PM~20259105
> *Can't wait for this one. Hey guys thanks for letting me hang out with guys yesterday I had fun. :biggrin:
> *


Anytime bro, anytime :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Big Ruben Old Memories SGV</span>


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@Apr 7 2011, 08:14 PM~20286836
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 7 2011, 01:27 AM~20280511
> *Big Ruben Old Memories SGV</span>
> *


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BIG RUBEN


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A.Retana_@Apr 8 2011, 05:44 PM~20294330
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: pinche perdido post up pics using your scrape plate :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span> :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hey javi hope all is well with you and the fam big bump for this club god bless carnal


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Had a meeting yesterday.... Brown Pride OC will be there in full effect! Looks like its gonna be a bad ass show.....see u in May fellas!


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

To the Top ! ! !


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 18 2011, 08:00 PM~19905405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Apr 5 2011, 09:34 AM~20264192
> *whats up peter?     maybe you can around more often!!!
> *


Thanks Brother... You'll see me in May with a couple of buddies of mine bringing in some muscle to show... is the there a catagory for 60's low rod? :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolandos1963_@Apr 10 2011, 11:46 AM~20303610
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: hey javi hope all is well with you and the fam big bump for this club god bless carnal
> *


Thanks. Doing pretty good, cant complain. PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@Apr 11 2011, 11:28 AM~20310796
> *Had a meeting yesterday.... Brown Pride OC will be there in full effect! Looks like its gonna be a bad ass show.....see u in May fellas!
> *


See you there. Thanks for the support. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Also want to thank all the solo riders that will be supporting this show </span></span> :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 17 2011, 01:37 PM~20358918
> *For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS
> *


TTT!!!!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories SGV Chapter


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 17 2011, 12:37 PM~20358918
> *For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS
> *


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

MILLENIUM CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Apr 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20369978
> *MILLENIUM CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## UnderGroundCustomz (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Apr 20 2011, 11:59 PM~20386968
> *THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT JAVI 71 UNIDOS LA WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE TO SUPPORT TTT :nicoderm: :nicoderm:*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Apr 24 2011, 11:10 PM~20412788
> *THANKS FOR THE SHOUT OUT JAVI 71 UNIDOS LA WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE  TO SUPPORT TTT :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


We'll see you guys out there. It's getting close


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FERNANDOZ_@Apr 26 2011, 02:28 PM~20424641
> *TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=591862
> ...


LET ME ROUND UP SOME HOMIES...HAD A GOOD TIME LAST TIME WE WENT...:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! For the Homies. *
 :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

X'S 2 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What's up Kings of Kings ! ! !

T

T

T


~ Better Days Los Angeles ~


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@May 2 2011, 07:12 PM~20469901
> *What's up Kings of Kings ! ! !
> 
> T
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

HEY IF I DONT PRE REGISTER CAN I STILL GO IN????


----------



## tangelow 77 (Dec 21, 2010)

NOCKTURNAL CC will be there


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! 

REFLECTIONS SO. CAL. CAR CLUB Will be there. *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

What times roll in? :dunno:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG 61+May 4 2011, 11:24 PM~20487786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT See you guys out there May 22! Brown Pride CC Orange County is ready!


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 6 2011, 11:44 PM~20501676
> *For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS
> *


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChicanoWayz66_@May 8 2011, 09:01 PM~20510781
> *TTT See you guys out there May 22! Brown Pride CC Orange County is ready!
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Two more weeks


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T

~ Better Days Los Angeles ~


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

1 MORE WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

1 MORE WEEK!! SHINE UP THOSE RIDES!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## jimmie jr (Mar 22, 2010)

OUR STYLE CAR CLUB SO.CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :cool


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jimmie jr_@May 15 2011, 09:31 PM~20559761
> *OUR STYLE CAR CLUB SO.CAL WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

WESTSIDE FAMILIA WILL BE THERE SUPPORTING OUR HOMIES FROM KING OF KINGS FO SHO!!!!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

3 more days. shine up those rides. </span>


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

Can't wait 3more days


----------



## 64GALAXIE (Sep 25, 2010)

you guys forgot the rat rod division wus up??? ill b there sunday for sure


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64GALAXIE_@May 19 2011, 06:12 PM~20588199
> *you guys forgot the rat rod division wus up??? ill b there sunday for sure
> *


Thanks for the support. We'll see you on sunday. :biggrin: 


That catagory is not on the flyer, but we'll see what we can do. :biggrin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Will be there!


----------



## luke-eastwood (Feb 28, 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20575412
> * Maybe we can ask those Aztecas to clear the drizzle with a dance :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@May 19 2011, 11:53 PM~20590985
> * Maybe we can ask those Aztecas to clear the drizzle with a dance :biggrin:
> *


They're saying maybe am drizzle only. Still hoping it dont happen. Those that hope, lets hope. Those that pray, lets pray. Somthings gotta work. lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

TTT 2 MORE DAYS :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 20 2011, 12:39 AM~20591437
> *They're saying maybe am drizzle only. Still hoping it dont happen. Those that hope, lets hope. Those that pray, lets pray. Somthings gotta work. lol  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS PRETTY GOOD FOR SUNDAY NO RAIN OR DRIZZLE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cityking01 (Apr 20, 2011)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 17 2011, 10:07 PM~20575412
> *For entertainment we just added the AZTEC DANCERS
> *


CITY KINGS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cityking01_@May 20 2011, 01:00 PM~20593974
> *CITY KINGS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its going to be a good show...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

WAXING UP THE RIDE FOR KINGS OF KINGS SHOW </span>:h5:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THE TOP!


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cityking01_@May 20 2011, 02:00 PM~20593974
> *CITY KINGS LOS ANGELES C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Hey I like that club name (I wonder why LOL)


see you guys on sunday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

WE JUST ADDED TWO FIVE FOOT TROPHIES.  

1 FOR BEST OF SHOW AND THE OTHER FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION :biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 21 2011, 01:07 AM~20597864
> *WE JUST ADDED TWO FIVE FOOT TROPHIES.
> 
> 1 FOR BEST OF SHOW AND THE OTHER FOR CLUB PARTICIPATION :biggrin:
> *


:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gema68_@May 20 2011, 08:50 PM~20596742
> *WAXING UP THE RIDE FOR KINGS OF KINGS SHOW </span>:h5:
> *

















BUT MAKE SURE YOUR MACHINE DONT GO CRAZY


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

TTT KINGS OF KINGS CAR SHOW TOMORROW :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_C (Mar 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 21 2011, 01:03 AM~20597856
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey I like that club name (I wonder why LOL)
> ...


THANKS HOMIE... SEE U ON SUNDAY... TTMFT... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just 7 hours to go :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

it's time getting ready :run: :run: :run:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

we ready. people already lined up. roll in starts in 10 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Just got back from the show it was a good turn out,thank you KINGS OF KINGS


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

pictures :biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

Had a great tyme thanks kings of kings cc ill post up pics I took n a bit


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@May 22 2011, 06:05 PM~20605590
> *Had a great tyme thanks kings of kings cc ill post up pics I took n a bit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SUOTHBOUND HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS KINGS OF KINGS :thumbsup: :thumbs


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS L.A. HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW THANKS KINGS OF KINGS  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

DEVOTIONS HAD A GOOD TIME GOOD TURN OUT!


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

Want to thank <span style=\'color:red\'>DJ CHENTE for all the good music he played. Even had a few poeple dancing. 

I will post up some pics in a while.


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Good Show :thumbsup:


----------



## Caprice81 (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin: It was a good show


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Caprice81_@May 23 2011, 10:24 AM~20610255
> *:biggrin:  It was a good show
> *


Damn! I missed a good one!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

*THANK YOU KING OF KINGS C.C. WE HAD A GREAT TIME..FIRME SHOW ALOT OF GOOD FOOD (I GAINED 5LBS :biggrin & ALOT OF FIRME RIDES GLAD THE AZTEC DANCERS TOOK CARE OF THE CLOUDS EVEN HAD THE SUN COME OUT!*


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 22 2011, 10:51 PM~20607976
> *Danm Javy this one was off the hook!!! Me and my buddies had a good'ole time. Thank you guys! Those Azteca dancers are always cool to watch... didn't know if should give them some of my friends for a sacrificial or what, I'll I know is that they talked to the sun and it came out. And lastley BG High students kept you fed all day long... pinchi peros calientes with all the workings was the shizzle. Thank you and all of you (to many to name, i'll just say K O K car club)again for the great time... Lets do it again.*


----------



## ourstyle_la (Feb 10, 2010)

:rimshot: :rimshot: :drama: :drama: OUR STYLE. LOS ANGELES.CC HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS KINGS OF KINGS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ourstyle_la_@May 23 2011, 05:17 PM~20612707
> *  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  OUR STYLE. LOS  ANGELES.CC  HAD  A  GREAT  TIME  THANKS  KINGS  OF  KINGS.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks was a good show memories


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN WE WANNA SAY THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THIS SHOW. EVERYBODY SUPPORTED A GOOD CAUSE AND HAD FUN AT THE SAME TIME. ALL THE KIDS AND STAFF, INCLUDING THE PRINCIPLE WERE AMAZED HOW A LOWRIDER COMMUNITY CAN COME TOGETHER IN PEACE AND CREATING A GREAT EVENT. THEY ARE ALREADY LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS SHOW. I ALSO GOT WORD FROM THE PRINCIPLE AND ALL THE STAFF THAT WAS IN ATTENDANCE FROM BELL GARDENS HIGH SCHOOL, TO THANK ALL THAT SUPPORTED THIS SHOW.  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 


OLD MEMORIES (SGV)
OURSTYLE
DEVOTIONS 
FANTASY LIFE
UNIDOS
WESTSIDE FAMILIA
SOUTH BOUND 
LA GENTE
SOLO RIDERS 
HIGH CLASS 
WAY OF LIFE 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
CITY KINGS 
VIEJITOS 
ILLUSTRIOUS
FOREVER CLOWN'N
REAL CLASSICS 
ROYAL IMAGE
LIMITED
MEMORIES 
NOCKTURNAL
RUTHLESS
HUSSLE
SWIFT
AZTEC IMAGE
DEFIANCE 
RAIDER NATION 
STREET KNOWLEDGE 
CASUALS 
MILLENIUM
NEU EXPOSURE 


AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS 
WE HAD ALOT OF SOLO RIDERS SUPPORT THIS SHOW


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Had a great time!

John


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

some more pics


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

some more here

sergiogphotos


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

sergiogphotos


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@May 25 2011, 12:44 AM~20624134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn those are some bad ass pics! Good job javi


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peterjm97_@May 23 2011, 02:43 PM~20611359
> *Danm Javy this one was off the hook!!! Me and my buddies had a good'ole time. Thank you guys! Those Azteca dancers are always cool to watch... didn't know if should give them some of my friends for a sacrificial or what, I'll I know is that they talked to the sun and it came out. And lastley BG High students kept you fed all day long... pinchi peros calientes with all the workings was the shizzle. Thank you and all of you (to many to name, i'll just say K O K car club)again for the great time... Lets do it again.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by choco74_@May 23 2011, 10:55 PM~20615259
> *thanks was a good show memories
> *


Thanks for coming out from the O C


----------



## VEINStheONE (Jan 8, 2011)

Highclass cc had a blast thanks kings of kings.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

